# Raw Meat with Bone?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking at ordering from Halshan's and they have several options.
Some are just meats with veggies and others are meats with veggies and bones. 
Do they need bone at every meal? Is it bad if they do have bone at every meal?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.halshan.com/orderform.html
That is the link for anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

BUMP for any experienced raw feeders...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely with bone. Bone is the best source of calcium which is extremely important to a dogs diet, especially puppies. All my meat has ground bone in it. If it doesn't come with ground bone I supplement it with bone meal.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Daniel, where do you get bone meal? 
Also, if it says turkey necks...does that mean it has bone?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I know my local pet food store carries the bone meal but not every pet store does.

Usually if there's some type of ground bone in the meal, it will say right on the ingredients listing. Turkey necks are usually fed whole, so meat and bone. I prefer chicken necks for my guys because I find turkey necks way to big.


----------

